# Keeping dew claws short?



## intothevoiddd (Feb 11, 2014)

I have a 1 year 3 month old GSD who absolutely HAAATES having his nails trimmed. He is usually a very well mannered dog, but once he realizes hes getting nails cut all **** breaks loose and he becomes aggressive and defiant. Despite the fact that I have never nicked him or caused him any pain while nail cutting, he's just not into it. We have been able to keep the nail situation under control by walking him daily for ~30 minutes on pavement. This has done a great a job of keeping his nails nice and short and filed down. BUT, he has dew claws on both is front and back legs... and those need to be trimmed. When I trim them I literally have to pin him down to get it done. It is really awful, and I don't think it is really safe for either one of us. 

Is there anything I can do about this? I was considering trying a dremmel but I don't know if that will be any better than cutting.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

I had this problem with a dog several years ago.The only way I could trim his nails was to put a bowl of food down and do it with lighting speed as he ate.Every other dog I've had I conditioned by having them lay on their sides,touching their paws with the clippers,and giving treats.Clip one nail,treat,belly rub,quiet praise.When my dogs see the clippers they for down on their sides now.Some dogs take weeks or months to become cooperative.If you can clip one or two nails and he gets too stressed, stop and get him to relax,touch a paw with the clippers and done for the day.

This always worked well for me,with the exception of the one crazy Blue Heeler


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

I usually don't bother cutting dew claws. But I have done while cutting the rest of the dogs nails.

I put my dogs into a lying down position verbally. I started this by teaching a down and roll over using food reward and sometimes positioning the dog like from a down to a roll, or a roll over from on side to the other, by hand. 

I would aim to get the dog used to this position before you actually try to cut it's nails. You teach the dog it is no stress to lie down on back or on there sides and you mean them no harm in this position. 

I apply a little force to the dog if it tries to wriggle out of these positions. I will use verbal corrections and a touch to the dogs neck to keep it down and take any pressure of as soon as dog relaxes and accepts position. If a dog is really uncomfortable it needs one hand ready to grab it at the top of the back leg on the body, and one on the neck.

Like it may squirm when you actually start the job. So to desensitize the dog you get it comfortable and simply click the cutter you are using around the dog without touching it so he gets used to the sound. You also touch the dogs feet by hand and with the tool, touch the nails. Touch a bit, let dog relax, do it again and again. The time the dog takes to relax always decreases if you are steady, ready to correct and determined to do it in least stress to the dog. 

The dog gets used to it anyways, it needs to be stable on the ground and you to have control if injured or in this case getting nails cut or treated. I do the same desensitizing if dogs needs ears cleaned. Dog on ground side ways and roll over to do other side.

My dogs will go into this side ways lying down on command and are comfortable there as majority of time I put them in this position they do not get operated on, just inspected. They do not associate the lying down with correction or operation. When released the dog simply shakes and is normal.


----------



## intothevoiddd (Feb 11, 2014)

Thanks guys! I just got him to lay down and really gently and quickly went in and got them while distracting him. He didn't even flinch, I don't think he even knew what I was doing haha.


----------

